# هل هناك مراكز تدريبية لصيانة السيارات في مصر



## أبو الخير المصري (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اللأفاضل بارك الله فيكم

هل منكم من يدلني على المراكز التي تقوم بتدريب المهندسين في مجال صيانة السيارات :1:
وذلك في مصر والقاهرة تحديدا

أرجو الإفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mo7ammed sala7 (28 يونيو 2010)

نعم يوجد مراكز تدربية لصياينة السيارات ف مصر
موجود ف كلية الزاعة تحت كبرى المترو 
هناك ف مركز صيانة السيارات وهو مركز كورى وبجد الشغل هناك شكله جميل انا قدمت ولسا هاروح من يوم 4/7 يعنى بإذن الله يوم الاحد وبنا يعينك وتقدم
أخوك محمد صلاح


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا 

والله أثلجتم صدري نفع الله بكم:75: 


هل تخبروني بكيفية الإلتحاق بهذه المراكز وكيف اتصل بها وما هي المتطلبات للإلتحاق به من مصاريف ومواعيد وخلاف ذلك خاصة بارك الله فيكم

وجزاكم الله خيراونفع بكم


----------



## ahmed-shaheen (29 يونيو 2010)

السيد / مدحت
تحية طيبة وبعد :
انا اعشق مجال السيارات ودائما كانت رغبتي العمل في مجال السيارات 
و مجال عملي هندسة الاتصالات فهل يمكن انا اعمل في مجال السيارات​


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (29 يونيو 2010)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرا أخونا مدحت وباذن الله سأكون هناك قريبا


----------



## رحيل العمر (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ مدحت

واتمنى تعطيني ايميلك لتواصل معك


----------



## الرسام الصغير (13 يوليو 2010)

ان من محبى الهندسة بوجه عام والاتصالات بوجه خاص 
لكنى اريد الالتحاق بأحد هذه المراكز التدريبية للاتعلم هندسة السيارات 
فهل هناك رقم تليفون او موقع لهذه المراكز او افادتى بمواعيد الدراسة وشروط الالتحاق والمصاريف الدراسية 
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------

